# Weatherby Mark V Deluxe?



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I've always been fond of Remington 700 rifles and own several but I've been looking at the Weatherby Mark V Deluxe rifle a lot lately. It's a good bit more expensive than the Remington 700 rifles that I currently use but they look beautiful.

http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/markv/deluxe

Has anyone owned this rifle? Were you happy with it? I'm looking at either getting it in .270 or 30-06.

Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty gun, just depends on your kind of hunting....I would hate to go clanking around in the woods w/ that joker....she's purty! My ole 700 in 270 has some purty wood on it too but you look close and you'll see scratches and nicks in the wood....My synthetic stocks on my Steyrs hold up to woods wear alot better....


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought one years ago. Back then there were very few companies making bolt action left-handed rifles, I chose Weatherby as I had a FFL license and got it at wholesale. I got it chambered in .270 Weatherby Magnum and I've got to say it was the sweetest most accurate rifle I've ever shot. It has the knock down energy of a 30.06 while shooting much faster and with less bullet drop and less kick. I also had a 7 mm Rem. 700 chambered for 7mm Remington Magnum, while it was very accurate it was not comfortable to shoot all day (at that time I also shot a lot of paper). While the round is considerably more expensive than traditional rounds I reloaded all my ammo so the cost was not a factor.
Good luck!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

PlaneToSea said:


> I've always been fond of Remington 700 rifles and own several but I've been looking at the Weatherby Mark V Deluxe rifle a lot lately. It's a good bit more expensive than the Remington 700 rifles that I currently use but they look beautiful.
> 
> http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/markv/deluxe
> 
> ...


I have 2 Mark V Accumarks, a 270 Weatherby mag and a 257 Weatherby mag. IMO you can't buy a better rifle including many of the high priced customs. The Accumark is the same gun you are looking at except it has a stainless barrel and synthetic stock


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a beautiful gun but personally I couldn't hunt with something that pretty.
I would be upset everytime I bumped it.
If I had to have a Weatherby sounds like the Accumark is the one I would get.
I have a ABolt stainless with a synthetic stock in 30/06 and it's perfect for me.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

In my hunting club the trails are well maintained and we mostly hunt out of box stands. I'm sure at some point I'll scratch it and it will upset me a little. I normally consider such scratches on my guns as added character. I suppose if it gets too scratched up I can always send it back to Weatherby to be refinished.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

My Dad had one in .300 Weatherbay Magnum (and had the scars on the bridge of his nose to prove it), that he used for Moose and Bear in Canada. Beautiful guns and incredibly accurate. That .300 Wby killed on both ends of the barrel.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

If you can live with it getting scratched then I say Buy it.
personally I would feel like I just lost a Grand when it gets its first scratch but that is a fine rifle.
I only had a Vanguard back in the day and it was fantastic and very accurate.
however it really wasn't as accurate as the Tikka I now hunt with.
My suggestion is to do what I do if you buy it.
I cover my SS Tikka lite T3 with Camo Duct tape and it keeps it from being seen easily , keeps it from being scratched up.
then again I just have a thing about cloths hangers and duct tape.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showth...ErY-nIcE-TaC-dRiVeR!!!-**MiLtoN-fLorIdA/page2


----------

